# Pineview crappie



## ridgeknight8 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was just wondering what's the best area on pineview to find crappie?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Uh...the same area they were in last year is the best.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I fished around Cemetery Point yesterday and it appears that the Crappie have moved out to deeper water.
I caught some but not a lot.
Most were a lot smaller than the Crappie that were being caught a week ago.

I'm thinking that the spawn might be over for them.


----------

